# Retirement village Paphos



## Veronica

Update 

Finance is now in place and construction begins end of 2017. Special discounts for the first few off plan purchases.

Prices on application.

Retirement in Cyprus

Do you worry about being alone in a strange country in your twighlight years?

Situated in a popular village in the Paphos district within a short drive to Paphos this is the first project of its kind on the Island.

This is something that has long been needed in Cyprus and we are proud to be able to offer it to our clients.

Many retired people are looking to enjoy a more satisfying future on a paradise island somewhere in the sun to escape the dismal weather and long winters of the UK and other Northern European countries.

For many it will be Tsada Old Mill retirment village currently being created in Cyprus. If you are finding the long dreary winters harder to endure why would you not want to trade the cold damp winter days of the UK (or other Northern European country)for 360 days a year of energising, mood-enhancing sunshine? Not only does the sunshine lift our spirits and encourage the more active outdoor life that most of us crave, but it promotes a healthier lifestyle and reduces the likelihood of many common ailments that we suffer as we get older.
Anybody with seasonal affective disorder (the winter blues), brittle bone disease, depression and diabetes are all known to be better off in a kinder climate and since natural sunlight falling on the skin produces vitamin D it is also probable that conditions such as Multiple Sclerosis, rheumatoid arthritis and inflammations in the thyroid gland and digestive system are less likely too.
If you are increasingly aware of stiffness and aching in the muscles and joints of your hips, knees or back, it may be time to seriously consider a therapeutic relocation.

HEALTH CARE
Tsada Old Mill retirement village will cater for everyone, and nobody who has been reliant on the NHS and has concerns about other healthcare arrangements abroad need worry about their welfare here.Everyone receiving a UK state pension can claim free medicines in Cyprus and a private health insurance scheme can also be made available should it be required.

Guest suites mean that families and relatives can visit whenever they wish.

So if all this whets your appetite then good, because the Mediterranean style diet to be had here in the various restaurants and bars, or delivered to your door, will be nutritious, varied, and the perfect recipe for lower levels of cholesterol, blood pressure and stress.



The Concept

The Village will be built in three phases with all services completed in Phase I.
All properties come fully furnished and equipped with quality white goods.

Tsada Old-Mill Retirement Village

Activities
In Tsada Old-Mill Retirement Village the Residents have the choice of the type and the program of the activities they would like to happen and whether they wish to be involved running them.

There are two main categories of activities – Those that take place within the Village and those that take place in the surrounding areas.

Gym, Indoor and outdoor swimming, cooking in groups, producing zivania – the traditional drink – from grapes, creating art/crafts, doing the traditional “ppalouzee” and “shoushoukkos”, participating in the theatre team, learning the byzantine agiography, are some of the indoor activities that will take place.

Exploring Tsada, Walking in Beautiful Pathways surrounded by nature, visiting the nearby Stavros Tis Minthis Medieval Monastery, to the breath-taking Episkopi-cliffs, to Camanderena Winery, to Kallepeia famous church, Playing Golf on the famous Minthis Hills Golf Course (designed by Donald steel), Excursions to Paphos Forest, to Kannaviou Dam, to the beautiful beaches of Polis, to the antiquities sides of Paphos are few of the activities that can be decided by the Residents.

Nobody is obliged to follow or participate in any of the activities. Residents may just enjoy relaxing in their own accommodation or in the communal areas, just reading a book or listening to the life-stories of others.

Our Entertainment and Activities Section, will organize many and different events, so that residents need not be bored, but, it’s always their choice – no-one will push them to participate, it is their choice how they want to organize their Personal Time.

GOLFING

One and a half kilometers distance from ‘Tsada Old-Mill Retirement Village’ is the 18 hole Minthis Hills Golf-course, Designed by Donald Steel.

“The course enjoys a historical location, situated in the grounds of a twelfth century monastery. Its tranquil setting and mesmerising mountain views provide the perfect backdrop for a challenging game with its fairways swathing through mature trees and water features. At an altitude of 550m above sea level it’s a course for all seasons, enjoying cool breezes even during the summer. The ancient gardens in which the course is set lend a unique flavour, with holes surrounded by grapevines, walnut, almond, and olive trees. Few places are so tranquil for a friendly game, being fun to play for all standards of player, with great variety between holes”

Residents of ‘Tsada Old-Mill Retirement Village’ will have special lower Green-fees.

The Golf course takes its name from “Stavros Tis Minthis” Monastery which is located within the grounds of the golf course.
Inhabited by a single monk the stone built monastery is an excellent example of Byzantine architecture.
The original building was set alight by invaders but one of the monks had the foresight to take the sacred cross and hide it under some mint bushes nearby thus ensuring its safety.
In the aftermath of the fight the cross was found and the remainder of the monastery was therefore renamed “Stavros Tis Minthis” which means “Cross of Mint.”
The monastery falls under the Metropolis of Pafos which belongs to the Admin and Holy Synod which forms part of the Church of Cyprus

HOSTEL
“Tsada Old-Mill Retirement Village” includes a Hostel of 16 Rooms. Accommodation for relatives of the Residents is very important! Children, Grandchildren, friends may like from time to time, to come and visit their loved ones, it’s a part of Living in a retirement Village. Special Prices are offered to them and all Hotel facilities are involved in the complex.

Having in mind that Move to a Retirement Village is a Life Decision, it is very useful for potential residents if they wish, to come and stay/live for a period in the Hostel to sample the lifestyle before making a final decision.

Also many students and researchers generally of the Old agricultural and traditional production methods, can stay in the Hostel and work on their subjects. The old-mill Museum and the workshops that are also included in the complex give excellent opportunities for research.


Letter from the president of Tsada village.

I would like, as the President of Tsada Village, to express my great pleasure, that our Village will accommodate the First (and I am sure, the Best) Retirement Village in Cyprus.

We expect the soon opening of “Tsada Old Mill Retirement Village” and we are ready to support it, as we are well known, for our hospitality.
Retired People, that decide to move to Tsada Village, will meet the open hearts of Tsada Residents and will enjoy the multi-cultural character of our community.
They will find many ways to enjoy the excellent Dry Climate of Tsada area, the beautiful Landscapes with great sea-views, our excellent fruits and wines.
They can visit our famous historical places, they can play Golf in the famous Minthis golf – course, they can discover our rich Flora and Fauna and we hope to be involved in our communal activities.

In any case they will find us helpful and supporting !

Dear Friends, you are all welcome !!!

For more information and pictures go to 

Tsada Old Mill retirement vilalge.


----------



## Veronica

*Some pictures of the project*

Here are a few pictures


----------

